# Good thoughts for Lexi's dental



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of good thoughts for Lexi's dental coming your way!
My vet told me when we did my Tiny a few weeks ago (she's 13-1/2) that he'd rather put an old dog under, that's been put under a few times before, than put a young one under for the first time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

Praying for your Lexi and I am sure she will be fine!! We always have the pre bloodwork done, too!!
MY GIRL, Smooch, is 11 1/2 years old.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another thought....
Don't know if you have insurance or not. My insurance doesn't include dental, but since Tiny had to have a big molar drilled out, I went ahead and submitted the claim just in case they would pay a small part of it (abcess tooth).
Much to my surprise, they paid $256 of the cost! The didn't pay for the scaling, but they did pay for part of the extraction, anesthesia, and testing.
So if you have insurance, submit the claim even if you don't have dental coverage!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts for Lexi...

I'll add her name to the GRF Prayer List


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers for Lexi this morning....and you! A couple months ago, our old Syd (at least 14 1/2) had to have her ear quilted and teeth done, and I was a mess. Like Lexi, her lab work was good and she sailed thru like a champ. I wish the same for Lexi.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Barb no insurance...just a slush fund...
But good to know for others who do have it! When in doubt, submit!!

Thankfully the old girl has not had any health issues in many years...she is active, happy and playful. Still keeps herself very clean, loves to track bunnies & squirrels, Pees and poops like clockwork.
My aim is to keep her content & comfy in her retirement....and a comfy mouth to chew bones is part of her retirement package.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Very comforting to hear others have sailed through it.
Thanks all....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for you and Lexi.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah!! - Lexi is out of surgery and in recovery. She has been up and walking.
Pick her up at 4.. Thanks for the good thoughts/wishes everyone!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad to hear she sailed through!!! Relief!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So glad to hear Lexi is okay. She will be glad to be home, I bet.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad that everything went well and you will have her home soon!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Punkin' is home....She bull-dozed her way out of the back room tail a waggin'....jumped in the car like she had been on a long walk...came home peed in the yard and plopped herself in her crate. No food tonight....a teeny tiny bit of water if she wants it.
(she had IV fluids during the surgery...so Im not worried about dehydration)
Pain meds and antibiotics at 8pm.
I'm very glad to have her home where she belongs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that she is home and doing well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear your old girl charged through like a trooper.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very happy to hear Lexi is home and doing well. I hope you both have a restful evening.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent news that Miss Lexi is doing well! I swear, someone should do research on when pets and their people have mirroring health problems! Didnt you just get your tooth extracted? My dog Raleigh and I both broke our legs in the same spot. it was very odd.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oooh Jill that would be interesting wouldn't it!!
Yes indeed, I did have my molar extraction Wednesday 


She is acting pretty normally...ate her breakfast eagerly..
She didn't want a morning walk...preferred to go inside and rest..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear she did so well!
Do you have to soak her food for the next 2 weeks? I did with my Tiny. My vet said nothing at all crunchy for 2 weeks because of all the stitches she had in her mouth.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I always add water to the dogs food anyway and did asked the vet if I should soak until soft and she said it was not necessary unless she refused to eat - but having recent, personal dental experience. I DID soak it until it was soft....

None of mine actually 'chew' their food....but the thought of a hard piece of kibble rubbing against her gums made me wince!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad Lexi is doing well! Sorry I missed this......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I missed this too! I'm glad Lexi came through the procedure just fine. 

Wow, I sure hope Toby and I don't mirror ailments. He just had a hot spot on his foot--that would be miserable if I got one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

So glad that your Lexi girl is doing well!!


----------

